# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  سامسونج تُحدث موقعها الرسمي لإضافة صفحة الدعم من أجل هاتفها التالي القابل للطي

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة سامسونج عن أول هاتف ذكي قابل للطي لها، ونقصد هنا بطبيعة  الحال الهاتف Galaxy Fold في شهر فبراير الماضي، ولكن الشركة أعادت طرحه في  وقت لاحق، وبالضبط في شهر سبتمبر الماضي بعدما أجرت بعض التحسينات على  التصميم لأن التصميم الأصلي كان يعاني من بعض المشاكل المتعلقة بالمتانة.
 لا توجد لدينا أي معلومات عن خليفة الهاتف Galaxy Fold بعد، ولكن الشركة قامت بتحديث موقعها الرسمي في أفريقيا لإضافة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  لجهاز جديد يدعى SM-F700F، وهو الجهاز الذي يُعتقد أنه هاتف قابل للطي مع  تصميم صدفي على غرار الهاتف Motorola Razr 2019 الذي تم الإعلان عنه  حديثًا. 
 لا تكشف الصفحة عن أي شيء يتعلق بالجهاز، ولكننا نعلم أنه يحمل الإسم  الرمزي ” Bloom ” ويُشاع أنه سيصل بعد فترة وجيزة من وصول Galaxy S11.  والآن وقد بدأت شركة سامسونج بإضافة صفحة الدعم الخاصة بهذا الهاتف القابل  للطي إلى مواقعها الرسمية، فمن المرجح أن تظهر المزيد من التفاصيل حول هذا  الهاتف في الأسابيع المقبلة.

----------

